# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Venta de AUTOCLAVE

## corinasrl

Serie del equipo 066 T K-65310 Marca Gama Capacidad es de 3000 latas o frascos por batch, 1 hora de esterilización y 1/2 hora de Enfriamiento. 
Necesita de Caldero de 100 Hp
CONTACTO :  ventas@corinasrl.com
Autoclave: 
De acero inoxidable quirúrgico , con refuerzo de titanio
Diámetro 900 mm X 2500 mm de largo de 3/8″ de espesor
Enchaquetada y revestido con lana de vidrio
Tapa y compuerta embutida de 3/4″ de espesor

----------

